# Coon Hunting Pictures



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

The coon hunting threads have been a little slow so I figured I would post a few pictures of my dogs from this past week.  The Walker is 4 and is a nice coondog.  The English will be 12 months in a couple weeks and should be tuning in nicely by the end of this season.  Ya'll feel free to add pictures of yours.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 16, 2012)

nice how's he bred


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 16, 2012)

View My Video
View My Video


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Matthew Cabe said:


> nice how's he bred



         GRNITECH Flowers' Fire Creek Rapper
     GRNITECH Crane's Wild Flower
        GRNITECH Crane's Lucky Tess (Current #1 Reproducer)
PR Ella's Blazin' Wildfire
         NITECH Miller's Big River Chichos Fire
     NITECH Crane's Lucky Sugar Cane
         GRNITECH Millers Big River Suger Babe


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Matthew Cabe said:


> View My Video
> View My Video



Good looking hounds.  What are they out of?


----------



## black an tan man (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a walker that's four with a second place in ukc that's out of hardwood Cornell, then a four year old black and tan that's a country coon dog and then have a 3 month old black and tan off batman and he's treeing drags now


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 17, 2012)

black an tan man said:


> I have a walker that's four with a second place in ukc that's out of hardwood Cornell, then a four year old black and tan that's a country coon dog and then have a 3 month old black and tan off batman and he's treeing drags now



Sounds good.  My walker is a country coon dog as you call it (no papers) but he is out of some local bear dog stock and he is one of my favorite dogs I've owned.  Papers help but if I see traits I like in the parents I don't mind giving a pup a shot.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 18, 2012)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Good looking hounds.  What are they out of?



the cranes are nice people and have some nice hounds.

Blue is off the Isch's Brothers Hoss dog and of NiteCh Daisy Duke thats in SC


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 18, 2012)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Good looking hounds.  What are they out of?



redtick she is of howells big timber sonny and bill and jamie's little trashey daisy


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 18, 2012)

*Jon Henry*


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 18, 2012)

Bout Time you boys come alive----- Great pictures and Video !!!!!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Matthew Cabe said:


> the cranes are nice people and have some nice hounds.
> 
> Blue is off the Isch's Brothers Hoss dog and of NiteCh Daisy Duke thats in SC



10-4 on the Crane's.  They are good friends of mine.  Looks like you can put some coons with those hounds.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 20, 2012)

Brian,  that's a good looking red bone.  Who's his dentist?  Those teeth are whiter than mine...


----------



## black an tan man (Aug 23, 2012)

Let's go hunting I wanna meet some new Georgia coon hunters and watch new dig I have spots and dogs or we can go to your just tierd of the same thing all the time


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good.  Not too many Red Bones around here.  Yours sure looks good on the timber.  Did you take the pics of the coons with your phone?  I can't ever get them to take.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a video from last night.


----------



## black an tan man (Aug 30, 2012)

*Raw Dawg Kennels*






      joker.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ace.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 black    You can check some more pictures on my Facebook billy Anderson or like my page raw dawg kennels


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Aug 31, 2012)

nice hounds


----------



## beagle pup (Sep 3, 2012)

nice looking english dog you have there NCMT Hunter


----------



## drawedback (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice looking hounds, here is a couple of mine


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 4, 2012)

beagle pup said:


> nice looking english dog you have there NCMT Hunter



Thanks

Glad to see a few coon hunters coming out of hybernation.

What line are those walkers out of drawed back?


----------



## drawedback (Sep 5, 2012)

The old red headed female is yadkin river bred, and the yound black headed one is out of honey creek harry. I also have a 1yr old wipeout bred male thats doin it right now but I haven't carried the camera with me lately. I will get some pics of him on the tree soon


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

*dogs*

Nice looking hounds


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Sep 15, 2012)

*9/14/12*

Nasty getting it done right 


View My Video
View My Video


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good Mathew.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks bud hows your ticked up hounds doing


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

Tree Stylin Rambo.  OMC


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Matthew Cabe said:


> thanks bud hows your ticked up hounds doing



Doing good.  Had to get the hay in the barn last week so I didn't get much running in but I'm getting ready to hit it hard this week.

That's a good looking Cur Dave.  What part of the state are you in?  I reckon the only two types of hounds I haven't owned are redbones and OMCs and between yours and Brian's pictures you got me itching for both.


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 17, 2012)

awesome looking bunch of hounds fellers


----------



## DAVE INMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Doing good.  Had to get the hay in the barn last week so I didn't get much running in but I'm getting ready to hit it hard this week.
> 
> That's a good looking Cur Dave.  What part of the state are you in?  I reckon the only two types of hounds I haven't owned are redbones and OMCs and between yours and Brian's pictures you got me itching for both.



Thanks! I live in Central NC near Thomasville.


----------



## Redticker (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Redticker (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## englishmonster (Sep 22, 2012)

whoo Hoo fer english hounds! lol


----------



## deloach008 (Sep 24, 2012)

*English Sectional this weekend*

We have an UKC english sectional this weekend out of Glennville, would like to see some of these hounds show up.

GA, Glennville; Pineywoods CHA Go 3 mi. north of Glennville on Hwy. 301. Turn right on Birdford Lake Rd. Go to stop sign and turn left. Then, turn right on Armon J. Kicklighter Rd. Go .3 mi. Club on left. Signs posted. United English Breeders & Fanciers Sectional. Contact Shelby Hart (912) 237-2709 or Barry Cammack (912) 237-3936

Sep 28 NH 2hr 8:00pm, $20
Sep 29 Benchshow- 6:30pm, $15 
            NH 2hr 8:00pm, $20


----------



## eric4jr88 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's some pics from last night of one of my young leopard hounds getting it done solo- he's 13 months old and looking good...


----------



## eric4jr88 (Sep 27, 2012)

And here are pics of some "new additions" to my kennel... I sure am excited about this cross!











Coat x Jewel pups born 9/16/12. All 3 males.


-------------MEEK'S RAGIN HOSS
--------MEEK'S TREE TOPPER
-------------MEEK'S BLUE SQUAW BELL
---MEEK'S LONE RANGER
-------------MEEK'S GA. DEACON
--------MEEK'S ANGEL
-------------MEEK'S FRECKLES
-GRNITECH GRCH BY FAITH COAT OF MANY COLORS
-------------CLARK'S BLUE LEP
--------WICK'S CAMO JUG
-------------CLARK'S SADIE
---MEEK'S SOUTHERN BECKY
-------------MEEK'S LONE RANGER
--------GATSON'S MOONLIGHT DIXIE
-------------MEEK'S LITTLE SHEBA 

PUPS

-------------CLARK'S BLUE LEP
--------WICK'S CAMO JUG
-------------CLARK'S SADIE
---HINTON'S DEACON
-------------BRAY'S SMOKE
--------BRAY'S PEPPER
-------------WATER'S SUGAR
-CH CAMO JUG'S JEWEL
-------------CLARK'S BLUE LEP
--------WICK'S CAMO JUG
-------------CLARK'S SADIE
---JACK'S TENN. CAMO DIXIE CHICK
-------------HOFFMAN'S BO
--------CARR'S BLUE FRECKLES
-------------HURRICANE V BISCUIT


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Good looking hounds everybody.  I'm about ready for the season to get here.


----------

